# Amount of training a pup can handle



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just started ob training my new pup she is 9 weeks old, my question is how long should i train for per session, i find anything over 20 min and she starts to lose focus and she stops trying as hard. thanks fo rhte help and i am sure i will ask more questions in the future.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You shouldn't even be training the pup now. She's too young. Play training is ok. Gently teach sit, here, fetch. No more than one or two minutes at a time twice a day. Lots of walks outside, introduction to birds (clip wing pigeons), play retrieving, no more than 5 or 6, and start on multiples, spaced 180 degrees apart and no more than two or three.

She's a baby, treat her like one. Starting this young was Wolter's doing and it's what ruined sooooo many dogs. Let her grow up. Everything you are teaching that dog now will need to be retaught at 6-8 months of age.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I totally agree. I don't do much until they get a few months older.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Just gentle TEACHING, not really training yet, of sit is probably all you need to do at this age. You can use a lot more praise then you will later on as well. Make it more about fun then formal training. Post up some pictures of that cute little bugger.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Check out the first two chapters of the "Water Dog" book by Richard Wolters. He talks about what you should expect from a dogs development at different stages of their life. It will be a good read if you are starting out or as a refresher... there are several different philosopies out there on training but most agree that in the early stages of puppyhood that "play" is the natural way that puppies learn at that age...

They will come along fast enough... just be sure that your expectations match what is possible at that age. I usually "play" specific games with my pups alone, without as few of distractions as possible for around 5-10 minutes... that is about it for their attention span. It is not that I quit "play" after those 5 - 10 minutes but rather I switch from a lesson based game to just general bonding and fun.

But that is what has worked for me... I personally don't think it is the fact that I do a certain "Play" game but rather I have come to undrestand and respect the limit to which they can hold attention to any one thing. I just understand that the vast majority of puppies will not be retrieving to hand or whistle sitting by 3 months of age... not saying it is not possible... but then again only the dog can show me that.

Good luck.... and love'm when they are pups...


----------

